# Dislocated Shoulder (Not Mine)



## SOOOSKA (Nov 29, 2011)

I need some info here for my friend. Is it possible for a bunny to have a dislocated shoulder? If so what would the symptoms be?

Thanks

Susan


----------



## Pipp (Nov 29, 2011)

I think dislocations are reasonably common in the hip, not sure about the shoulder. 

I've had Pipp limping for three days with a soft tissue injury, those are common.

I'll see what I can find out. 

Here's a story re: a hip dislocation: 

http://www.fuzzy-rabbit.com/fuzzyleg.htm


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's a bit more info, but not much. 

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Rabbits-703/2010/12/Dislocated-Rabbit-elbow-question.htm

This one is for a ferret but might have some general useful info: http://www.smallanimalchannel.com/f...atment-for-a-ferrets-dislocated-shoulder.aspx

http://www.petmd.com/rabbit/conditions/musculoskeletal/c_rb_lameness


----------



## naturestee (Nov 29, 2011)

Guinness had a dislocated hock (knee on hind leg). It later turned out to be caused by an abscess in the joint (or the abscess was caused by the dislocation, not really sure). Some joint deformities or weaknesses can make dislocations more likely. Best way to check is to have the vet palpate the joint, do range of motion checks, and do an x-ray.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'll pass it on.

She did see a Vet 1 month ago, xrays were taken of the foot, but they didn't get the shoulder area (front). He was on pain meds and other meds. Hasn't been eating much at all she has been syringing CC into him.

Then she went back to a second Vet they didn't do any xrays at that time ordered other meds (can't remember what they are at the moment).

Well the poor bunny isn't getting any better she is till CC him, he's eating small amounts of greens.

She dicided last night to bite the bullet and go get more Xrays. She's worried because the Vet said it's best to put him under a General but she said he so weak.

I'll let you know what the Xrays show. 

Susan


----------



## naturestee (Nov 30, 2011)

Was the shoulder or leg ever "reduced"- popped back into position? Usually it won't just fix itself unless the joint is very, very loose.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2011)

No, the Vets a month ago thought it was the foot not the shoulder so as far as I know they didn't even check it.

He's at the vet now having the xray done. I'll let you know what the results are.

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 30, 2011)

ray:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 30, 2011)

Poor baby. He probably doesn't want to eat from the pain. ray:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2011)

*NOT GOOD NEWS see below*

Just got home from the Vet.. again.. It is bad News.. he never hurt himself... Did more Xrays.. and blood work today.. will not know till tomorrow.. but his joints.. front leg.. someting wrong, bones not looking right.. and the leg has fussed......... 


............. She cannot give a real answer till we get the bloodwork results in.. He could lose the leg.

He's such a lovely Bunny. Poor baby.

Susan


----------

